

Darpa Prepares to Launch “Satlets” - thejteam
http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/aerospace/satellites/darpas-satellite-revival-program-gears-up-for-first-launch

======
devindotcom
Here are some primary sources - I wrote this up yesterday, it's pretty cool
but still very early. The whole cannibalizing old satellites thing is a long
ways off, this is more a field test of the modular unit:

>[http://www.prweb.com/releases/2014/12/prweb12381214.htm](http://www.prweb.com/releases/2014/12/prweb12381214.htm)

>[http://www.parabolicarc.com/2014/12/09/54124/novawurks_confo...](http://www.parabolicarc.com/2014/12/09/54124/novawurks_conformal_blocks/)

>[http://www.darpa.mil/Our_Work/TTO/Programs/Phoenix.aspx](http://www.darpa.mil/Our_Work/TTO/Programs/Phoenix.aspx)

>[http://www.novawurks.com/applications/darpa-
phoenix/](http://www.novawurks.com/applications/darpa-phoenix/)

------
thejteam
I liked the IEEE email header "DARPA prepared to bring Zombie
Frankensatellites to life" better, but I went with the article headline.

